# Converting PDF with pictures and text.



## bigape (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a book which consists of texts, texts in pictures and pictures in a PDF format. The problem is when I transferred it to my Kindle and attempted to read it the text was really small. So two things:
1) The pictures and text are next to each other as opposed to the pictures being underneath text so the left side of the page is mostly blank with one picture in the middle. How can I move the pictures below as to create more room for text?
2) I would not have minded if I could have just increased the text size but most of the text is in a picture so I can only zoom in which results in a slow and uncomfortable reading style. How could I change it to plain text so that I could change font size as per normal?
I have tried many things but most result in the pictures and becoming squished or degraded greatly in quality.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The problem is, I expect, that the PDF is formatted for a standard letter sized page.  The Kindle has a PDF reader, but it isn't designed to reformat it to fit the smaller screen, so it just reduces it in size.  There are pan and zoom options but they are cumbersome to use.

Your choices are:

(1) Live with the reduced size and use the pan and zoom of the rudimentary PDF reader that comes on the Kindle.

(2) Re-build the PDF, if you have the original file and an appropriate program, and format it for a page with the 6" diagonal the Kindle has.

(3) Convert it to a 'real' kindle compatible format.

If you don't have the original file, re-building into a differently sized PDF will be problematic. . .you'll still need to extract everything and, if you're going to do that, you may as well make it into a kindle format document.

There are a number of ways such a conversion can happen.  Amazon will do it for you if you send the document to your kindle via the kindle's email address (found on Manage Your Kindle) with the word Convert in the subject.  But they don't do any massaging of the output -- just run it through a converter and send it on.  It may or may not be usable.  The text will become scalable, and the pictures will be pictures with one level of zoom.  

Many folks here use a free third party program called Calibre.  Reports are it can do a better job, but mostly because after it converts YOU have the file and can then play with it.  

Most people find that, if they need to read PDF's, the bigger Kindle, the DX is much better -- though it's no longer sold directly from Amazon. Mostly, though, they use a tablet with the Kindle app or, for that matter, another more robust PDF reader.


----------

